# Cotswold Offers Premium 2.5-Ounce Cutaway Stabilizer



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Cotswold 2.5-ounce premium cutaway offers optimal stability because it is a “wet-laid” soft, dense nondirectional nonwoven. One layer is all you need to match the stitch count and density with the weight and stretch of your material. The 2.5-ounce weight is recommended for approximately 20,000 stitches in a moderately dense design. 

Because Cotswold 2.5-ounce wet-laid cutaway is non-directional, it ensures that the embroidery holds its shape for the life of the garment. It helps achieve the “tambourine skin” tension in the hoop that is necessary for proper registration. The single layer also helps reduce bulk. 

Cotswold has eliminated formaldehyde and started using a significant percentage of post-consumer recycled fibers in the manufacturing process making this cutaway more environmentally friendly than traditional cutaways. 

The 2.5-ounce cutaway comes in optic white and charcoal. Rolls are available 60 inches wide by 200 yards and 46 inches wide by 200 yards. Distributors also supply slit rolls and die-cut pieces in the most popular sizes. 

For more information, visit Cotswold Industries Inc; email: [email protected] or call Cotswold Industries at (877) 309-3553 or fax (212) 545-0603.


----------

